# Good Dwarf Cichlid books???



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I was browsing the net and these books seem to be some of the better affordable ones I can find.......

Dwarf Cichlids (American Cichlids) by Horst Linke (Author), Wolfgang Staeck

South American Dwarf Cichlids (Aqualog Book, Vol. 1) (Hardcover)....this one looked the best

Does anyone else have any good ideas of other books and would you recommend these?

I am going to have a go at breeding Bolivians and Aspito Cacas so was looking additional info.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Baensch atlas' are the best, but pricey.

Aqualog is a good one.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I have quite a few of the baensch volumes and they are very good, you may find that Aqualog I and II together will be somewhat more refined for your purpose though as they do specialise in dwarf cichlids.

The baensch atlas is vast library, it is very good, volume 2 focuses more on catfish and cichlids, but again, you really want to buy a book specifically about SA dwarves, IMO the aqualog is your best bet on that one. Otherwise you start to get books that are more specific and they narrow it down a lot - you wont be presented with such a wide range of species.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The Linke and Staeck American Cichlids 1: Dwarf Cichlids is *EXCELLENT!!!!*

Own it, love it.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

> The Linke and Staeck American Cichlids 1: Dwarf Cichlids is EXCELLENT!!!!


Agreed!


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

edburress said:


> > The Linke and Staeck American Cichlids 1: Dwarf Cichlids is EXCELLENT!!!!
> 
> 
> Agreed!


So you think I sholud get this instead of the aqualog one?....Its older but cheaper.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't forget the Datz dwarf cichlid book or Romer's book (although it does have it's small mistakes).


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

There are really only a few books available and most of them are not good primers for keeping and breeding the various species. As noted, the Linke & Staeck book is an excellent intro book to SA dwarfs. This book is quite old now and many species are not included and some that are are now known under different names. However, it remains a great text for general info on keeping and breeding.

I believe that the book South American Dwarf Cichlids by Mayland & Bork is the best of the currently available books. However, this one is also getting dated.

The Romer book 1 is excellent but very rare and expensive. I do not recommend vol 2 for beginners.

There are other books available but they are hard to find the DATZ book is excellent for identification but I am not sure where you can buy it in North America (not available from Amazon). This book was printed with both German and English text but has not been widely distributed here.

Here is a page with my thoughts on all of the various dwarf cichlid books.

http://dwarfcichlid.com/Book_reviews.php

DC


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Hi DC...thanks for the reviews and link to your website.

I have browsed your website before and it has some excellent information. :thumb:

As I am still a beginer with dwarfs so I dont think I need an overly excessively detailed and expensive book as I find it difficult to get hold of dwarfs here in Australia away as all my LFS only stock the common varieties.


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

> As I am still a beginer with dwarfs so I dont think I need an overly excessively detailed and expensive book as I find it difficult to get hold of dwarfs here in Australia away as all my LFS only stock the common varieties.


In that case I would recommend the Linke and Staeck book. It is out of print and dated but the basic information is very good and it is a great first book for new Apisto keepers. You can find lots of used copies available at Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/dp/1564651681/?ta ... aexotic-20

DC


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Excellent advice DCguy, a couple of those might have to add to my collection.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

> In that case I would recommend the Linke and Staeck book. It is out of print and dated but the basic information is very good and it is a great first book for new Apisto keepers. You can find lots of used copies available at Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/dp/1564651681/?ta ... aexotic-20
> 
> DC


Yup I just placed my order for the Linke and Staeck one two days ago [/quote]


----------

